# panda guppys



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

they are for sale on ab but i cant get any info or pics. anyone knoe whats up?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

What's up with _what_? They're small, roundtailed, cute, and black & yellowish-whitish.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

hmm...how come there is no info bout em on the web? any1 got pics?


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Could you try spelling a bit better? Thanks. It'd be a lot easier for us to read. 

I've heard that they go by another name...Pingu Pink Guppies....but I don't know if they're the same ones. I found a picture of a pingu....do your panda guppies look like this?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

There is probably no information because you care for them like other guppies. The Panda part is most likely just a color/pattern variation. Did the AB auction not have pictures? I know some do, but others don't. Its nice to know what you are buying though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

hey chiclids...any1 with half a brain can read that

i dont have any i was wondering what they look like because i am just gettting started trying to make my own strain of guppys.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

swordtailbreedr said:


> hey chiclids...any1 with half a brain can read that


Very nice, after such comments I'd expect more users of this community to jump right at the opportunity to help you out.
Google Images, for one, is your friend. Might be the only one, at that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

there are no pics on google images so i made a simple post yet people still must whine and ********************...what a world


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

and fishbone i gave u advice so if i were u id stay out of this...


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Wanna bet there's images on Google?
http://sc.kcn-tv.ne.jp/users/green-sa/guppy/gu-panda.jpg
Turns out, I have one of those! At least I think I do, mine's half white and half black, all tail and fins. No special care needed, just a fancy guppy variety. I'll take a pic of mine when I get a chance.


> so if i were u id stay out of this...


That almost sounded like a threat. 
Constructive criticism man. Take it as it is.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

swordtailbreedr said:


> hey chiclids...any1 with half a brain can read that
> 
> i dont have any i was wondering what they look like because i am just gettting started trying to make my own strain of guppys.



It's not his fault you're in a level 2 english class


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

no swordtailbreedr I won't send you fry


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

what r u talking about..and for all of you i am in honors english but i only have one arm and typing is a pain...i dont have much accuracy and it takes forever to go back through and edit...in the posts i misspelled one word and abbreviaded a few..big deal!lets yell at the guy who has one arm!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmm.... play nice, children.

Anyway, panda guppies are usually pictured quite nicely on AB auctions. There are 3 guys who regularly offer them, and they usually have pics, so it's kinds strange that they aren't pictured this time. Those i the pic provided above don't really match the others I've seen, but they do give a rough idea.

By the way, Pandas and Pingus are two VERY different things. 
Actually, come to think of it, Pingus and the lame excuses for them seen these days are also two very different things. Real Pingus are solid hot-pink all over, but most of the so-called pingus seen today are nothing but pure junk.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

oh..i really like pingus too even the ones u think are crap


----------



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

Children, children. Stop your bickering. So he uses chatspeak, lighten up and stop getting offended so easily, he's only a teen. (nd @ leeest hee duznt tolk leik dis fo shidizzle). Old salt stop being flippant and derogotory it's not the fishs' fault, chaos don't post just to be rude and maybe use that reply button to give helpful advice, and betta why would you send him fry?

And, swordtail, I have never heard of Panda guppies, so that might explain why there's no info on them. Maybe whatever ab is labeled it wrong. That's annoyingly increasing to be the case in many in the pet trade. Maybe you could try your lfs. If it's anything like the ones where I live then you'll have a tank of randomly assorted guppies, and get ones that are half black half white (I'd think that those would be pandas lol) and chances are their offspring will look like that (not that I know that much about fish genetics). 
But I like to buy already pregnant guppies, it's cool to watch them grow and the surprise on their coloration. Like I have several males that you wouldn't believe they're brothers and the females all have a pretty light blue design. ^^


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

swordtailbreedr said:


> hey chiclids...any1 with half a brain can read that


Your question was answered by The Old Salt. Guppies are guppies. You have been warned............... 

Comments like yours are not tolerated here.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Try this.....http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwguppies&1176571354


----------

